# [2006] The RCI Guest Pass Program.



## Spence (Aug 14, 2006)

_...If you plan on giving multiple Guest Certificates, please ask your RCI Guide about the new Guest Pass program._


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 2, 2006)

*The RCI Guest Pass*

What a Deal

The RCI Guest Pass is simple. 

Your guests help themselves and you save time and money!


----------



## JLB (Nov 2, 2006)

*Here's The Deal*

The RCI Guest Pass* is a great idea if you have purchased multiple Guest Certificates for the same person in the past, or if you know someone who might enjoy the benefits of timeshare resorts. 

The Guest Pass allows you to add someone to your account and they will have the ability to confirm Last CallSM and Extra Vacations on their own! You no longer need to call on their behalf, nor do you have to buy a Guest Certificate each time. 

As an added bonus, your Guests can access your exchange week too. All you need to do is give permission with a simple call to an RCI Guide. Best of all, no Guest Certificate fee will be charged. ** 

The RCI Guest Pass is simple. Your guests help themselves and you save time and money! 

5-year Guest Pass: $149.00 USD
10-year Guest Pass: $249.00 USD 

Share the joy of timeshare vacationing. Call an RCI Guide to learn more about the RCI Guest Pass. 

RCI Weeks Subscribing Members: 1-800-338-7777 

* Added Guests must be 21 years or older 

** Guest can access Member's exchange vacations only with specific phone authorization from the Member to an RCI Guide.


----------



## DWM (Nov 9, 2006)

I am new to the board.   This guest program sounds great.  Can you buy just an annual pass for your guest?  What if you want to take the guest off after 1 year?  Do you get a refund or can you add another guest?


----------



## CaliDave (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, that is a good idea. 

Spence's link doesn't say much about Guest pass. Anyone have a better link?


----------



## vacationnow (Dec 22, 2006)

*RCI guest pass*

Wonder how that program is going to work since there are businesses out there that sell memberships and have the members trade their RCI weeks for desirable areas and then rent them for profit.


----------



## icydog (Dec 25, 2006)

vacationnow said:


> Wonder how that program is going to work since there are businesses out there that sell memberships and have the members trade their RCI weeks for desirable areas and then rent them for profit.


 
Can you pls expand on this. How does this work?


----------



## FlyKaesan (Apr 10, 2007)

Do you think owner gets different filtering compared to Guest Pass holder?


----------



## icydog (Jun 14, 2008)

vacationnow said:


> Wonder how that program is going to work since there are businesses out there that sell memberships and have the members trade their RCI weeks for desirable areas and then rent them for profit.




I met a woman on a plane coming back from Aruba. She said she joined this timeshare club that an Israeli guy put together. She said she had a week of timeshare someplace but that she never used it. She was on her way home from La Cabana Beach and Racquet Club and she was thrilled with the experience. I know she paid the Israeli guy a lot of money. I wanted desperately to learn more, but I when I told her I had just stayed at the Marriott Surf club on a bonus week for $299, she didn't want to talk anymore. I was so curious how this guy does this business because it sure seems like a easy way to make money.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 17, 2008)

*Multiple RCI account gotcha*

I really like this idea, but the only bad thing about it is that is it account specific not guest specific.  So for instance I have 3 RCI accounts, a Wyndham paid for RCI Weeks account, an RCI Points account and HGVC provided access to select RCI weeks and points.  

But I purchased a guest pass for my brother only to find out that I now have to book all of this stays on the one account that the guest pass is assigned to.  Kind of annoying.

So watch out if you have multiple RCI accounts.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 12, 2009)

Does RCI still offer their Guest Pass program?  I tried clicking on the link in this thread, but it took me to a page of RCI Extra Vacation (what a surprise! ) instead.


----------



## shorts (Feb 12, 2009)

*Email from RCI*

This is a response from RCI about the Guest Pass.  In reading it, it doesn't mention regular exchanges.  I didn't seek further clarification.

In an attempt to further increase our ability to provide innovative 
customer service, RCI is now offering members a Partial Guest Pass.  The
Partial Guest Pass allows guests access to Extra Vacations as needed, 
without requiring member authorization each time.  Guests may also have 
access to members' one-for-one exchanges, but only after the member 
authorizes the use of a specific deposit.  Specifically, members must 
still call to authorize a guest to use a deposited week.

The Partial Guest Pass is offered in both five and ten-year increments. 
A five-year Partial Guest Pass is $149 USD/$157 CD.  A ten-year Partial 
Guest Pass is $249 USD/$263 CD.  By purchasing a Partial Guest Pass, 
there is no need to charge the $59 US/$52 CD Guest Certificate fee every
time a confirmation is made for the guest, and transactions are 
unlimited.  A separate Partial Guest Pass must be purchased for each 
guest.  Please note that there are no spousal privileges.  Partial Guest
Passes may be removed (cancelled) by the member only, but this program 
does not offer refunds.  

Kind Regards,

XXXXXX
Customer Communications Specialist
RCI North America


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 12, 2009)

What is a partial guest?  It is someone who is missing a leg or two or an arm?  Maybe a missing head?


----------



## shorts (Feb 12, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> What is a partial guest?  It is someone who is missing a leg or two or an arm?  Maybe a missing head?



:rofl: I didn't clarify that either.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 13, 2009)

Regular Guest Pass is for ALL exchanges, so regular deposited week exchanges plus any Extra Vacations etc. 

Partial GP is limited to Extra Vacation ONLY.  Regular exchanges are not part of the Partial GP Program and will have to be paid to receive.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Feb 14, 2009)

do note that the Guest Pass is for ONE name.....not any guest.  So in my case,  I can add my adult children and not have to pay a guest fee....

this makes sense if you "share" with the same people all the time..


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Feb 14, 2009)

ya'll - that post was from 2006 !!!!

is this even around anymore????


----------



## JudyS (Feb 14, 2009)

sandkastle4966 said:


> ya'll - that post was from 2006 !!!!
> 
> is this even around anymore????


Yeah, that's what I was wondering, too (and why I revived this thread.)

Has anyone signed up for the Guest Pass Program in the past few months?  Or seen any reference to it on the RCI site?

(Yeah, I could try calling RCI, but we all now how reliable THAT is!  )


----------



## btcctomtb (Feb 14, 2009)

JudyS said:


> Yeah, that's what I was wondering, too (and why I revived this thread.)
> 
> Has anyone signed up for the Guest Pass Program in the past few months?  Or seen any reference to it on the RCI site?
> 
> (Yeah, I could try calling RCI, but we all now how reliable THAT is!  )



I Just added one in November for my Dad. The good part of this is my brother and my father have the same name. They both have booked a vacation from the Last Call opportunities and both checked in with no problem.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 14, 2009)

btcctomtb said:


> I Just added one in November for my Dad. The good part of this is my brother and my father have the same name. They both have booked a vacation from the Last Call opportunities and both checked in with no problem.


Thanks, Btcctomtb.  Were you able to sign up for the Guest Pass online?  Or did you have to do it over the phone?

Also, I was thinking of getting the Guest Pass for my sister.  She has the same last name as me, and the same first initial, too.  Maybe I can just skip the whole Guest Pass for her, and hope for the best?


----------



## btcctomtb (Feb 15, 2009)

JudyS said:


> Thanks, Btcctomtb.  Were you able to sign up for the Guest Pass online?  Or did you have to do it over the phone?
> 
> Also, I was thinking of getting the Guest Pass for my sister.  She has the same last name as me, and the same first initial, too.  Maybe I can just skip the whole Guest Pass for her, and hope for the best?



I phoned in It did take 3 attempts to get done before finally getting a VG in St. John. The first two had no clue of what I was talking about. the third call went very well. I booked the 2 last calls online and called in and had VG's add the guest pass to the reservation. The first Last call name change was not easy the second went well. 

I do not know if it is a trend but when I call on my lunch I usually get VG's that actually know what they are doing.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 15, 2009)

btcctomtb said:


> I phoned in It did take 3 attempts to get done before finally getting a VG in St. John. The first two had no clue of what I was talking about. the third call went very well. I booked the 2 last calls online and called in and had VG's add the guest pass to the reservation. The first Last call name change was not easy the second went well.
> 
> I do not know if it is a trend but when I call on my lunch I usually get VG's that actually know what they are doing.



Yes I know, semantics, but it is actually Saint John.  The S T Version is St. John's and it is in Newfoundland.  Saint John is in New Brunswick. A brief Canadian Geography lesson.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 19, 2009)

Just a FYI -- I called RCI tonight and was able to get a 5-year Guest Pass for my sister for $149.  A Guest Certificate for an exchange I have with check-in tomorrow was issued and was faxed to my sister within minutes.  So, yes, it looks like this program is still available.  However, it seems you must arrange it via phone -- I couldn't find it online.


----------



## ronjg (Jul 23, 2009)

JudyS said:


> Just a FYI -- I called RCI tonight and was able to get a 5-year Guest Pass for my sister for $149.  A Guest Certificate for an exchange I have with check-in tomorrow was issued and was faxed to my sister within minutes.  So, yes, it looks like this program is still available.  However, it seems you must arrange it via phone -- I couldn't find it online.



When you signed up your sister for this Guest Pass, does she have the option to bring along her friends when she does the exchange?  Can see your the extra vacation with a friend and not your exchange?


----------



## skimble (Jul 23, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> What is a partial guest?  It is someone who is missing a leg or two or an arm?  Maybe a missing head?



I think a partial guest is one who only utilizes part of the week... (but then, if they're issued the guest pass, are you, the account holder, able to utilize the rest of the week?)


----------



## advocoach (Jul 15, 2014)

*Update please*

Is this still in effect? At least the partial pass?


----------



## matbec (Jul 16, 2014)

Great timing! I was just looking at this for my SIL. 

The guest pass program seems to still be in effect, at least for Weeks Members. The Terms & Conditions document currently posted on the RCI website (https://www.rci.com/static/docs/namer/en_US/TermsandConditionsofRCIWeeks.pdf) identifies "guest pass" in Section 1, part S as follows:

S. “Guest Pass” means the giving of the benefits of 
a Guest Certificate on multiple occasions during the 
stated period without having to pay an individual Guest 
Certificate fee for each transaction. ​
And Section 20 in the same document has this to say:

20. Guest Certificates and Guest Passes. 

By obtaining Guest Certificates or Guest Passes, 
Members may give a Confirmed Exchange or the right to 
seek an exchange for deposited Vacation Time to a 
friend or family member. 

B. A Member may purchase a Guest Pass from 
RCI at the then current rate, specified on RCI’s website 
at www.rci.com. A Guest Pass will be issued in the name 
of a designated guest, and sent to the Member. A Guest 
Pass allows the Member to give a named Guest Pass 
recipient the benefits of a Guest Certificate on multiple 
occasions during the stated period without the Member 
being required to pay an individual Guest Certificate fee 
for each transaction. Guest Passes may only be used 
by the individual(s) named on the Guest Pass and 
may not be used by persons under the age of 
twenty-one (21). The Member may terminate a Guest 
Pass at any time. The Guest Pass fee is non-refundable.​
Price for the 5-year pass is listed as $149 on the fees page: http://pgs.rci.com/landing/InsideRCI/fees/indexUS.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## advocoach (Jul 16, 2014)

It Does, Thanks so much!!


----------

